

Help me build a Top 10 Facebook App - myoung8

I'm pretty sure this app will have many millions of users. It incorporates video-game-like elements and involves strategic competition which will keep users coming back.<p>I will take care of the front-end design and securing advertising.<p>Willing to split equity 50-50.<p>Email me if you're interested.
======
vlad
<http://humanitieslab.stanford.edu/HumanAndMachine/224>

The poster does not know how to resize pictures--so what? To say that only
programmers can design successful facebook apps is a bit arrogant. I'd say a
lot of social users would be able to help come up with an app and make it
popular, if they knew how.

However, almost always, you need a programmer to write something like this, as
well as keep it constantly improving, since one can't just create something in
a one-shot deal and think they're done.

If you are sure your idea is as good as you say it is, it will be worth it to
learn enough programming to make a facebook app yourself, get it popular like
you said you will, and when it hits big you'll be able to find tons of
developers.

There are some business (or art) people who have dabbled in programming and
made some contributions, but it is almost always 'hackers' who do.

I think the problem people have with this isn't just that the programmer might
end up doing more work for a program that might not go anywhere, but that the
"opportunity cost" (some business lingo) to work on this delays completion of
something else the hacker is already working on (with more equity and closer
to fruition.)

Finally, hackers would probably rather team up with another hacker (same
culture, understanding of computers) than a business guy at our young age.

------
palish
This sounds a lot like "I have this great idea, please build it and split the
result with me 50/50". That doesn't work, sorry.

~~~
gnaritas
No kidding, when will people learn ideas are a dime a dozen and mostly
worthless, it's execution of an idea that's valuable. Startups need do'ers,
not idea people.

~~~
staunch
I find those "idea guys" as annoying anyone but I think you guys are being
overly critical here. He's saying he'll handle part of the technical work and
part of the business end. He wants to carry his weight. Sounds like doing to
me.

~~~
palish
I have to respectfully disagree. He's saying he'll help with the front-end
design and advertising. That's only the business part of it.

If you don't have technical ability, you really have to put your entire idea
out there in detail to get help.

~~~
staunch
Front-end design = HTML/Javascript/CSS/graphics = business?

~~~
SwellJoe
"Front-end design = HTML/Javascript/CSS/graphics"

I'm guessing his idea of "front-end design" is actually more like "I'll mock
it up in MS Paint and tell the developer what the explosions ought to sound
like by making sounds with my mouth". That's usually what self-appointed
business guys bring to the table, in my experience (and I've met lots of
them).

